# accidentally took a hot shower



## qpaulina42

I know this sounds ridiculous but I was so focused on trying to shave my legs, which is a bit of undertaking these days that I didn't notice that the water got hotter and hotter (it was hitting my back, but still, I think my body temp went up). I was in there for nearly 30 minutes all together I think. I turned it down as soon as I noticed, got out, tried to cool off. Do you think baby will be ok? She is kicking just fine but what about defects etc. Ugh.


----------



## LittleSpy

She's going to be just fine. :flower: I seriously doubt your body temp rose to anywhere near a dangerous level.


----------



## ClaireMuir123

Hiya! I doubt very much a hot shower will hurt the baby. I took many hot baths when I was pregnant with my son and he's just perfect. Don't worry too much, you'll be just fine :flower: xxx


----------



## Braven05

I take hot showers/baths every single day and have been since I got pregnant. Sometimes a hot shower is the only thing that calms my nausea. I think where you have to worry about too hot is during first tri early on. The biggest thing is watching your body temperature doesn't get too high because that can raise your blood pressure. Which isn't good but isn't going to be overly harmful to the baby. Also if it gets too hot you could faint, which can happen easily during pregnancy. I wouldn't worry one bit.


----------



## Eliza_V

Don't worry :) I still indulge myself in hot showers as it helps with my back pain! The important thing to to keep hydrated, so I bring a bottle of water in so I can gulp it down afterwards. Occasionally i can get hot and uncomfortable quicker than what I used to, so I make sure to turn the temp down pretty sharpish if that happens and drink more fluids.

Don't fret, you haven't done anything wrong :flower:


----------



## Missy.

I wouldnt worry too much hun. I'm terrible for having hot baths and did right through my pregnancy with my daughter, i just don't realise it's as hot as it is. I suppose i'm just one of those people that likes hot baths and my daughter has turned out fine. When they advise you against hot showers/baths I think they mean to the extreme and for long periods of time. I'm sure she'll be just fine hun. x


----------



## qpaulina42

uff! thanks ladies! I'm all in a tizzy. I even went outside into the snowy outdoors for a bit to cool off cause I wasn't sure....


----------



## flumpsmummy

as the others have said, you and baby should both be fine


----------



## ilvmylbug

Yes, the other ladies are right. You will be fine. I take pretty warm showers every day (although not scadling, because I co-shower with my daughter). I'm addicted, I can't just go in lukewarm water. :haha:


----------



## BabyBoo36

You'll be ok. I have hot-ish showers and MW said it would be fine. It's more jacuzzi's and sauna's they're bothered about, or ultra long, ultra hot baths xx


----------



## babybambi2011

im sure she is quite happy in there. if shes kicking, then id say shes perfectly fine and very happy in her home :D


----------



## abc123x

I take hot showers everyday! Usually about 10-20 minutes. My doctor reccomends that I take a hot bath and use a heating pad, due to back problems. It is good for me and my baby is fine. My 2 and a half year old is doing just fine and I did the same with him. Don't worry, you didn't cook your little one.


----------



## LeeBee

Yep, I take hot showers and baths every day too! It's the only way I can relax at the end of the day. My OB said the real concern is passing out, which I guess is just as good a reason not to do it, but I just can't help myself!

Also, you'll know if you are getting overheated to the point of being concerned- sweating, feeling fatigued, that type of thing.


----------



## Bexxx

I think it's only early on hot showers aren't advised, your baby will be fine :flower:


----------



## CandyApple19

i still have hot baths tbh, its more of a danger to you of passing out and falling out of the shower or whatnot.x


----------



## qpaulina42

I feel much relieved, thank you all! She is kicking up a storm in there today so I'm going to assume she is fine :)


----------



## Mabelpye

I have to have hot showers to try and help with pain, because I'm not risking taking any painkillers. I'm sure it will be fine hun xxx


----------



## sarbear2

I am a worrier and was telling my boss about how much I miss hot showers and baths. She's had a few kids and looked at me like I was crazy. She said something that made me feel a little better about indulging in them once in a while. She said: "you are going to go through July and August while pregnant, the two hottest months of the year - millions of women do, if that doesn't kill you and occasional bath sure the heck won't" Made me feel a little better about a hot(ish) bath once a week!!


----------



## Apen2009

You're fine. It's the jacuzzi, bath and sauna's that you need to worry about. I love a hot shower too!!


----------

